# Tree nails....



## SDB777 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hope this is the correct sub-forum, if not....sorry.



I'm starting to get the pieces of my post-n-beam structure lined up, and I'd like to use the methods of 'days gone by'(as those methods actually seem to last longer then the new). And I am wanting to use wooden pegs(tree nails) to secure the joints in my post-n-beam....in other words, the only thing that will have metal is the roofing and the screws to hold that in place.

From the few books I have read about this, not once does it say anything about the diameter of the peg in relation to the size of the post/beam! Plenty of photo's of a pile of them waiting to be used in assembly, but that's about it...
I am smart enough to know that a 5" diameter peg isn't going to work in a 6x6!


Is there a 'golden rule' about which species of peg in relation to which species of timber being secured?

Does anyone know of a good source to secure this information?

Or better yet, has anyone here made a post-n-beam structure, and would share some off their experience?




I know, some will be thinking, just nail it together with 16P and braces and be done with it.....but this is as much a 'fun project' as it is anything. And I just wanted to do something that is entertaining as well as rustically challenging....plus I don't think I could find a post-n-beam structure within 20miles of me.




Scott (I wanna be outside the box) B


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 20, 2013)

You are gonna post build pictures right? Sorry can't help with your question


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 20, 2013)

I've had the chance to work on the disassembly of a couple of post and beam that where made of Pine and the other was made of Cypress (very old 1800's structure) and the "nails" where 1" white oak.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 20, 2013)

Scott, without making me dig through my books I am pretty confident that Joe is correct - 1" pegs are the standard diameter. If you're dead set on making them yourself I suggest watching some videos on you tube etc. You can make them with a draw knife and there's specialty tools for it also but most new framers underestimate the work involved in making sound, consistent pegs. Easier if you have a lathe and make a jig for it so you can get some consistency. You can make straight or tapered pegs but if it were me I would buy the pegs - they are readily available and cheap, consistent, and allow you to concentrate on building your building. 

I use Timberlinx when I build post and beam and I swear by them. They are not cheap and you do have to invest in their expensive jig so unless you plan to do quite a bit of building with them it's probably better to make your own or buy them. If you get to the point where you might want to experiment with them I can send you one to check out. I haven't been to their website in years so I bet the prices are even higher than when I bought mine.

I used to be a member of the Timber Framers Guild and they are a great resource for information like this - a lot of what you learn through their publications and classes are helpful for post and beam construction also. Don't know if any of this helps but I never did succeed at making pegs I was happy with in the short time I experimented with it and didn't want to get bogged down in that, but I am picky with stuff like that. Then discovered the Timberlinx and never looked back.


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 20, 2013)

Scott,
I do not know the answer but loving the structures and your fortitude I had to mention Eric Sloan and his books. I feel that you will know of them but didn't want to take a chance that you might not. You can see a few at: http://www.goodreads.com/author/list/250725.Eric_Sloane
I think it is Reverence for Wood that has comments on pegs.
Jim R


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the answers....

I do have a wood lathe, and can make a simple jig to get pegs turned on it, at least so they are more consistent then I could make with a drawknife(not one of my favorite tools anyway). So that is a plus for me in the 'labor department'.

Only reason I was asking about the dimensions of the pegs was the size of the beams....I will be using at least 8x8's(I'd prefer 10x10's, but timber being used may not be available in that that/length), and didn't want to 'under-peg' them if you know what I mean. I can get some White Oak{Quercus alba} chunks from work(we cut trees all the time on the 'right-of-ways' in the county), and get the rough dimensions for pegs...then turn them on the lathe during the "it's-too-early-to-run-the-chainsaw-now" times of the day. In fact, it'll give me something to do from 3:30am until the sun comes up!

Guess a tapered peg that goes from 1-1/4" down to 1-1/8" over a distance of 12" would give me what I need...a nice tight fit!




And yes, I plan to do plenty of photo's during the cutting of the timber to milling the beams/posts, and then the jointery and assembly of everything....and then finally the raising of everything! I will be right up front though....I'm going to 'cheat' a little on the foundation.....sono-tubes and concrete will be my friend(but I may do some rock work around the outside of it later to make it 'look' pretty).



Again, I appreciate the answers....most helpful!







Scott (all this to stay out of the sun) B


----------



## Brink (Jul 21, 2013)

[attachment=27980]



[attachment=27981]

Both sides of the same joint in FIL barn. The pegs are not quite round, but defiantly tapered. I would think they were too close to the edge, but 150 years nothing broke.


----------



## scrimman (Jul 21, 2013)

I ran across this vid a while back; perhaps it could help.
[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3MNbm3NCHE[/video]


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 22, 2013)

According to a friend that disassembled a barn it was made from white oak and pinned with locust. Not sure which locust. Gary


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2013)

Although Honeylocust would work fine for pegs it's more likely to be Black Locust. I've read that the thorns have been used as nails in the past, although I cannot prove or disprove that so I pass it on as hearsay. Either species can have thorns or not. There's a lot more to know about these species (they aren't related) but this isn't a HL v BL thread so I'll shut up. Although I don't know why I should; going off topic has never bothered my conscience in the past.


----------

